# Beyond Europe Insurance (Russia /Morrocco /Turkey /Ajerbaijan /others... )



## Stanski (Nov 13, 2019)

This thread is for members to offer advice on insurance and recovery for travels beyond Europe.

I shall start with *Morrocco Insurance*. 

Just today enquired with AIB and find only 1 insurer will now cover Morrocco 
My quote was above £400 and alsoGreen Card costs of £22+ for each week of the visit and £15 admin fee.  

Option to purchase insurance at border I understand will give 3rd party.

*Q - What have others experienced?*


----------



## Harleyboygaz3 (Nov 14, 2019)

Might be worth a try, our van is insured with Abbeygate who are based in Gibraltar and Morocco is included on policy along with a lot of other countries ,green card no cost. We pay about €500 which is for fully comprehensive but when in Morocco cover only third party..


----------



## spigot (Nov 14, 2019)

On my trips to Morocco I was insured with Shield, they covered Morocco but charged £30 per month for Green Card.
I once read on a 4x4 site (can't remember which) where someone mentioned that the insurance bought at the port, 'is not worth the paper it's written on'!


----------



## John H (Nov 14, 2019)

Safeguard issue a green card for Morocco or Turkey at no additional cost. Don't know about other destinations on your list but you could ask them.


----------



## Skar (Nov 14, 2019)

I understand that Saga cover Morocco still, I will be investigating at my next renewal...


----------



## UFO (Nov 15, 2019)

The green card for our 2015 Morocco trip was issued by Aviva, not sure what broker we were with at the time.  More recently have been looking into a tour of the eastern European countries and cover and green cards not available from a lot of brokers. Aviva kept coming up as the insurer that would provide cover.


----------

